# Breeders Free to Good Home



## Biggieflan (Apr 28, 2019)

I have some paired breeders that have breed 3 place average speed in our combine. I have purchased new birds to breed from and they need new homes. All are in good health vaccinated twice a year and medicated.The bloodlines are Stichelbaut, Jansens, and Van Reel. Any questions just reach out.


----------



## Crappiebait (Aug 21, 2016)

Where you located?


----------



## Biggieflan (Apr 28, 2019)

Lehigh Acres, Fl


----------



## sallypic (Jan 7, 2011)

*racing homers*

would you have a mated pair you can sell ? Thank's Sal .


----------



## Crappiebait (Aug 21, 2016)

Where you located?


----------



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

Do you still have them?


----------



## Biggieflan (Apr 28, 2019)

Sorry for the late response. Yes I do. What is your price range?


----------



## Biggieflan (Apr 28, 2019)

the ones to give away I don't anymore. I have some I would be willing to sell.


----------

